# Prowler Competition to support Wounded Warriors Project



## Will Brink (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope some members of IM come out to support my first ever competition! I will update this page as new prizes get added. 

BrinkZone.com, in conjunction with EliteFTS and Golds Gym Natick, Presents:
*
First Annual Prowler Push Charity Competition!*







Proceeds will be donated to:






There will be prizes for first, second, and third place! Get more info, see vids of Prowler in action, etc here:


First Annual Charity Prowler Sled Competition!

If you have questions, feel free to ask!

If you are interested in being a sponsor, contact me!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2011)

cool!


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> cool!



Thannx, help me spread the word! Most people are too concerned about if they are getting enough T booster or post workout carbs to step up and bust some ass on a Prowler,  possibly win some good stuff, and help a good cause.


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 21, 2011)

Folks, here be the official flyer. As you can see, the swag will be quite good too. Here's the official flyer, with URL below if people want to grab is, etc.






Direct URL:

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b374/willbrink/PPO_Poster.jpg

If anyone wants a high res file for printing to put up on the wall at your gym, etc, I can send a PDF file directly.

GET YOUR PUSH ON FOR A GOOD CAUSE!


----------



## Resolve (Jun 21, 2011)

The prize isn't a prowler? Hmm

Whatever, it'd still be fun if I were any where near MA.


----------



## CG (Jun 21, 2011)

Id be in if it wasn't a 5 hour ride. Someone hit up joe defranco, he's always got his boys losing their lunch with that baby lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 21, 2011)

Resolve said:


> The prize isn't a prowler? Hmm
> 
> Whatever, it'd still be fun if I were any where near MA.



The prize is not a Prowler. Their drag sled is quite good however.  Two Prowlers would be asking too much $$$ for a first time comp. However, there's a lot of good stuff to win and more on the way.


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 21, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Id be in if it wasn't a 5 hour ride. Someone hit up joe defranco, he's always got his boys losing their lunch with that baby lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Grab a few pals, make a day of it. Hell, make a night of it. Not that I want to twist your arm, but there's several hotels within short walking distance, tons of great places to eat, and a high end destination mall across the street.


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 26, 2011)

Did this today. My new personal best on the Prowler sled O death...did that weight for 3 cycles (length of the indoor turf = 75') with 3 - 5 mins between "sets." I had serious case of Prowler flu buy the end of the last cycle.






YouTube Video












So who is going to step up for the first annual charity Prowler Competition August 20th???!!!!


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 28, 2011)

All,  there's now a pre register option for this Charity event on the page. Pre register, *SAVE $5.00* off the registration fee making it only $15 for non Golds members!!!

Prowler Sled Competition!

Great cause, good prizes, fun time.


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 8, 2011)

Only about 6 weeks out now! I hope some of the big strong people (man AND women!!!!!) on IM in the region plan to step up to the plate, possibly win some good stuff (just had a new sponsor add more stuff!) and obviously help a VERY worthy charity.

Are IM members all talk and no action? Guess we'll see come Aug 20th


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 16, 2011)

Folks, this event is now getting close! Just had a sponsor add yet more prizes and T shirts. Anyone in the NE region that does not do their best to attend, will miss a good time frankly...

BTW, this event is one week before the 2011 NAS Police/Fire/Military Nationals along with the Massachusetts State Strongman/Strongwoman Championships.

I have a friend competing in the Police Nationals, another competing in the State Championships, and acting as a judge for the P/L/F Nationals. I'll be there as press doing my vids, etc. 

Info if interested:

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=200048890012267

My event would be a perfect warm up event for those competing in the above!


----------



## Will Brink (Aug 6, 2011)

Folks, we are now officially two weeks out from the first annual BrinkZone Charity event!!!!! Remember, this is not about YOU being the biggest strongest person there,It's about having some fun, winning some free stuff, and doing something for others who sacrificed all they had short of their lives for us. 

 And if you do happen to be the strongest person that day, the prizes are well worth the prize of admission, that???s for damns sure???Will you step up to the plate for those who served and didn???t come back the way they left? See:

Home - Wounded Warrior Project

Now, if the turn out is good, next year there will be even better prizes, probably weight divisions, and other changes that will only improve the event, but turn out for this event will determine all that, and that???s up to *YOU.*

I hope very much to see you there???.


----------

